# I/D Prescription food



## Mac'N'Roe (Feb 15, 2008)

My vet suggested for Roe's diarrhea a bland diet and then phase into I/D Prescription food and THEN once she's doing well to phase into the kibble that I want her on. 

I read the ingredients and didn't like what I saw. But, I then saw someone (Patt) suggest it in another thread. It has like corn meal as the first ingredient. 

Any feedback on this? I got the feeling they were trying to sell their food...but do you guys have any experience with this food?


----------



## MegaMuttMom (Sep 15, 2007)

It was prescribed to Cherokee. We used boiled hamburger and rice for awhile but never used the I/D. We discovered that his bowel problems were from eating some thistle bird seed from under our feeder. Once we cleaned that up, his GI problems cleared up. I didn't like the ingredients and that is why I just stuck to the meat and rice.


----------



## agility collie mom (Jan 26, 2008)

My vet usually prescribes the I/D to owners that don't want to cook for their dogs. I do believe that with d you only want to feed the boiled chicken breast or boiled ground beef the rice can aggravate the d.


----------



## GreatDaneMom (Sep 21, 2007)

i think its almost standard now that every vet perscribes I/D when there is diarrhea. that and the bland diet.


----------



## Max'sHuman (Oct 6, 2007)

Kind of OT, but it's funny they call it a "bland diet" cause when I gave Max a plain baked chicken breast and rice you'd a thought he'd the dinner lottery.


----------



## Lorina (Jul 1, 2006)

I know a lot of people don't like the SD foods, but I have seen the different prescription diets work for a lot of patients.

I'm sure there's loads better foods out there, but if it works and it's temporary? I'd go for it. Heck, when I have a stomach flu, I eat nothing but saltine crackers and Jell-o. Not the most nutritionally sound diet, and it's not something I'd eat regularly, but it works to let the stomach settle.


----------



## Rough_Collies2008 (Jan 4, 2008)

Lorina said:


> I know a lot of people don't like the SD foods, but I have seen the different prescription diets work for a lot of patients.
> 
> I'm sure there's loads better foods out there, but if it works and it's temporary? I'd go for it. Heck, when I have a stomach flu, I eat nothing but saltine crackers and Jell-o. Not the most nutritionally sound diet, and it's not something I'd eat regularly, but it works to let the stomach settle.


I agree. Most vets only prescribe it when a dog needs something that is gentle on their stomachs. At least, that is my experience. Seeing your dog has diarrhea right now, they probably want her on something easy on her system until she gets through it. Also the canned I/D foods is good for dogs who might not be drinking enough water. It at least hydrates them a bit more. 

I tried the I/D can for Riley when he was sick, he didn't like it(probably the texture, he couldn't figure out if you lick it or chew it) so I did have to do the rice/ground turkey. Rice and ground meat does just about nothing either(rice just goes through the body). However, that was somewhat the point...it was too bland to upset his system more then it already was. He had absolutely no issues switching back to his normal food, thank goodness.


----------



## Mac'N'Roe (Feb 15, 2008)

Max'sHuman said:


> Kind of OT, but it's funny they call it a "bland diet" cause when I gave Max a plain baked chicken breast and rice you'd a thought he'd the dinner lottery.


I know...mine too! And Mac just pouts because he has to eat his kibble.


----------



## hattrickinc (Nov 23, 2007)

After my puppy had surgury he was on this for 2 weeks, and just like as started above, he ate that 1/2 can so fast it was amazing. lol every now and again when he has soft stool or when he's down I'll throw in a tablespoon or two into his food... he loves me every time for that...

If you think about it... dogs just need I/D, frosty paws, and peanut butter... and who can blame them? lol


----------



## Cobalt (Jul 27, 2007)

I don't like SD but when Mia has a problem, I give her the canned ID and it does quiet things down. I don't want her to get hooked on cooked chicken, only use that for treats!


----------



## Cheetah (May 25, 2006)

I hate the ingredients of Science Diet and Royal Canin prescription foods, but I will feed them in order to make my pets better.


----------



## Patt (Feb 12, 2008)

Honestly the vet is not trying sell that food just to get you to change to SD. It is truly an extremely bland food and better for your dogs digestive system at this time. Once she is feeling better and no more diarrhea you can gradually introduce her back to her regular food. 

When my pup had megaesophagus she was fed canned I/D for 3 months. She did very well on it. Good luck and keep us updated on Roe.


----------



## Mac'N'Roe (Feb 15, 2008)

Okay, thanks Patt (and everyone) for the info. I'll keep this in mind next time they suggest the I/D food. I read the ingredients and questioned if this is what I should do. 

Roe had diarrhea for one day after she ate some bedding material, but then it passed. During this time, I had Roe on her regular kibble and meds for colitis for five days and she was doing well. I phased her out of her meds (I think last Sunday) and was giving her pumpkin with each meal. She seemed to be doing well, then I phased the pumpkin out and she seemed to be doing well. I was giving her one tablespoon of pumpkin each meal, but not sure if this is too much or not. Then, last night I gave her a new treat (nutro biscuits for sensitive stomach) last night and had a solid, but soft stool that next morning. I'm keeping an eye on it.


----------

